# MTX vs. Audiobahn



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

cant decide between MTX or Audiobahn. help me out fellas, which is overall a better sub..MTX or Audiobahn????


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

MTX I saw this cause I never liked AudioBahn ever.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Nov 9 2007, 05:31 PM~9193049
> *cant decide between MTX or Audiobahn. help me out fellas, which is overall a better sub..MTX or Audiobahn????
> *


Mtx isnt the greatest but its better than chromed out garbage...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

in general MTX makes much better shit than audiobahn


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks fellas keep it comin.....MTX or Audiobahn???


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

Audiobahn!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

MTX


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

MTX


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

MTX


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks fellas...I'm new to the stero world...MTX subs vs. Kicker subs???


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

AUDIOBAHN


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Nov 10 2007, 04:45 PM~9199266
> *Thanks fellas...I'm new to the stero world...MTX subs vs. Kicker subs???
> *


why mtx? go with FI's or RE...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Nov 10 2007, 07:52 PM~9199532
> *why mtx? go with FI's or RE...
> *


fanboy


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL Mafia_@Nov 10 2007, 12:57 AM~9195154
> *Audiobahn!
> *


For the record,I was just messing around... MTX...


----------



## licker_2 (Nov 2, 2007)

mtx


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Nov 10 2007, 07:31 PM~9199429
> *AUDIOBAHN
> *


maybe if we were 9th graders that didnt know sony from audiobahn... wait, is there a difference? :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

audiobahn....is all show and know go.....Don't be fooled by the shiney stuff.


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

mtx


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Nov 10 2007, 04:45 PM~9199266
> *Thanks fellas...I'm new to the stero world...MTX subs vs. Kicker subs???
> *


Kicker


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

kicker


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 12 2007, 01:06 PM~9209760
> *Kicker
> *


depends on the application....


----------



## scrapinranger (Nov 8, 2005)

I had 2 18" audiobahn extreme spl in a ported box I built perfect to spec. with mmats amps and they were shit. My punch power dvc's were much better and they were 12s . Audiobahn is junk.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Nov 10 2007, 05:45 PM~9199266
> *Thanks fellas...I'm new to the stero world...MTX subs vs. Kicker subs???
> *


imo, Kickers. I've had MTX for a bit, it was okay, but compaired to Kickers, I liked the Kickers better.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 13 2007, 07:25 AM~9216731
> *imo, Kickers. I've had MTX for a bit, it was okay, but compaired to Kickers, I liked the Kickers better.
> *


agreed, however, re's lower lines seem to perform right next to kicker, i still haven't finished the box to put 2 12's in my wagon(working over 80 hours a week no days off) but i still can't wait to do the comparison, i've got 2 12" kicker cvr's in my truck, and i'm putting 2 12" re re's in my wagon, half the power of whats in my truck and supposedly its going to get louder, can't wait


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

I personally like Audiobahn's line. I have never had any problems with their stuff before. As long as you build the enclosure to spec's, and choose the right amps for the application, your good to go. I've installed Audiobahn's equipment for over 7 years and never had any issues!. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

as anyone ever heard of a subwoofer called MEMPHIS? are they good, bad, or average?


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Nov 14 2007, 10:39 AM~9225554
> *as anyone ever heard of a subwoofer called MEMPHIS? are they good, bad, or average?
> *





welcome to 1999


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Nov 14 2007, 09:39 AM~9225554
> *as anyone ever heard of a subwoofer called MEMPHIS? are they good, bad, or average?
> *


Memphis only owns like half the current world records (maybe not quite that many......but they have been a very strong presence for quite some time now!)


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 14 2007, 11:00 AM~9225741
> *welcome to 1999
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 14 2007, 01:02 PM~9225762
> *Memphis only owns like half the current world records (maybe not quite that many......but they have been a very strong presence for quite some time now!)
> *


thanks homie....is there a site that tells what subs holds what records?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 14 2007, 08:52 AM~9224643
> *agreed, however, re's lower lines seem to perform right next to kicker, i still haven't finished the box to put 2 12's in my wagon(working over 80 hours a week no days off) but i still can't wait to do the comparison, i've got 2 12" kicker cvr's in my truck, and i'm putting 2 12" re re's in my wagon, half the power of whats in my truck and supposedly its going to get louder, can't wait
> *


wouldnt be a fair comparison... two totally different vehicles.. you know how this works..


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

between the 2, MTX


----------



## audionutz07 (Oct 30, 2007)

AUDIOBAHN.......... I HAD A AW1805Q 18'' SUBWOOFER AND BROKE MY TRUNK OFF AND I HIT A 149.0 DB..... AUDIOBAHN CAN BE LOUD BUT MTX CAN BE LOUD TOO ( ONLY THE 9500'S )


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by audionutz07_@Nov 15 2007, 08:50 PM~9236831
> *AUDIOBAHN.......... I HAD A AW1805Q    18'' SUBWOOFER AND BROKE MY TRUNK OFF AND I HIT A 149.0 DB..... AUDIOBAHN CAN BE LOUD BUT MTX CAN BE LOUD TOO ( ONLY THE 9500'S )
> *


Damn!.. YOU SMELL THAT?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL Mafia_@Nov 15 2007, 11:16 PM~9238018
> *Damn!.. YOU SMELL THAT?
> *


Voicecoil glue melting?


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Nov 15 2007, 11:18 PM~9238039
> *Voicecoil glue melting?
> *


No...



















BULLSHIT! BAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAA!


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

judge for yourself at this web site you can look up any sub and see what you think



http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos.html


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

If I had to choose between the two I would choose MTX

heres what only 1 does for u
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT1mO0KtQo0



same car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8Z_zrFHAck




not bad huh?


----------



## My_84_CuttySupreme (Jun 6, 2007)

anyone who like AUDIOBAHN can fucking die they suck ass sound like shit but the only decnt subs that they have arint even made by them they just put there name on them and had someone else make them.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by audionutz07_@Nov 15 2007, 07:50 PM~9236831
> *AUDIOBAHN CAN BE LOUD BUT MTX CAN BE LOUD TOO ( ONLY THE 9500'S )
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My_84_CuttySupreme_@Nov 21 2007, 03:23 PM~9276089
> *anyone who like AUDIOBAHN can fucking die they suck ass sound like shit but the only decnt subs that they have arint even made by them they just put there name on them and had someone else make them.
> *


 :uh: Is that how you truly feel?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i got some MTX9500s and they sound great


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

Get Some Giant JACKHAMMERS these bitches are fucking huge


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

here's some info on mtx subs v.s. the competition...

http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/headtohead/kicker.cfm

http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/headtohead/w7.cfm


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 26 2007, 06:35 PM~9310621
> *here's some info on mtx subs v.s. the competition...
> 
> http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/headtohead/kicker.cfm
> ...


don't l7's use a 2.5" coil? if not a 3", thought only the cvr's and l5's had 2" coils


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Nov 26 2007, 05:49 PM~9309740
> *Get Some Giant JACKHAMMERS these bitches are fucking huge
> *



GREAT!!! We'll jump right on it!


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

MTX.


----------

